# Looking For Wheels



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am growing very tired of the bland 16" stocks. My problem is that i fell in love with a wheel that does not fit my car (CarID is a dang dirty liar!); Tenzo TZ7 in Matte Black, mmmmmm. I know (i think) Smurf has a very simliar wheel; Styluz i believe? But i'm not huge on those. There aren't many options for the Cruze that i've found, do they have a unique bolt pattern or something? If anyone has pics, or knows any online, of shmexy wheels i'd much appreciate it. Just got my W2 today, which can be a great tool, or a terrible vice.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

tirerack and discount tire direct are normally the two I check first. The cruze uses a 5X105 bolt pattern. Its not very common so the choices are limited but I can still find plenty of options on both those sites.  both also have a decent visualizer that will let you see the wheels on your car.
www.tirerack.com
Home - Discount Tire Direct


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

How's this for TZ7 look alike...


MSR 095
18x8
+42
21lbs


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

TSW Nurburgring
17x8, 18x8
+40


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

XXR 530


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Definitely a fan of the TSW and MSR.


----------

